# Textdatei auf Handy erstellen / lesen / schreiben?



## BeezleBug (2. Jul 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne für mein Handy (Siemens M65, [mein Handy würd mit im Prinzip reichen, wenns auf allen läuft wär natürlich auch schön]) ein Programm schreiben, welches Textdateien anlegen kann, darein schreiben kann und das dann auch wieder lesen kann?
Ist das möglich? Den FileWriter gibts ja nicht für JavaME oder irre ich da? 

Über n paar Tipps oder Links wär ich sehr dankbar.


schönen gruß,
BB


----------



## Oskar (2. Jul 2006)

was du für das Schreiben von Dateien auf mobilen Endgeräten mit MIDP Unterstützung brauchst ist alles rund um das RMS (Record Management System). Das ist eine pseudo DB Struktur, mit der du Dateien für einzelne MIDlets erstellen und bearbeiten kannst. Wenn du danach suchst müsstest du was finden wie man Dateien schreibt und liest.
zu Plattformunabhängigkeit: Da das RMS Bestandteil der MIDP (2.0) ist, sollte (wie gesagt sollte!) das dann auf allen MIDP 2.0 konformen Endgeräten laufen.


----------



## Jockel (2. Jul 2006)

RMS gab es schon bei MIDP 1.0, nur konnte man bei MIDP 1.0 einen Record Store nicht mit einer anderen Midlet Suite verwenden, was seit MIDP 2.0 optional möglich ist.


----------

